# North American Breeder Conference, Sol cal (Pic heavy)



## jackmac (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I just got back from the convention and wanted to share some pics with you guys. There were lots of people, but not overly crowded. Slight disappointment as some of these tortoise were not really well taken care of. Most of the vendors couldn't really answer specific details regarding torotise care. Glad to see Tyler from Tortoise supply, as he was able to answer all my questions. Enjoy and let me know what you guys think. 
Jack

Here Are some Baby Sulcatas 






Here are some adult Sulcatas 




















Suprised to see some GPPs 










Regular Leapords GBPs





Burmese Star 





Yvonne's favorite? Burmese Black Mountain (MEPs)





Albino Sulcata





Yellow Foots





Russian or Greeks? 





Redfoots





Some other cool pics




















Thx
Jack


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2011)

Was this the show in Anaheim? You made quite a long drive to see that.

And still we're seeing them being kept on alfalfa/rabbit pellets. And BEANS????? How hard is that for those guys to have to walk on. And what benefit? Dry beans don't absorb moisture.

You're right! I DO love my Manouria!!!

That one big lizard sure needed a manicure.

One of these times I'm going to get over my "hermit syndrome" and go to that show. 

Thanks for showing us the pictures.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 3, 2011)

That two headed beardie is SWEEEEETT!! Awesome tort pics you got, but sad to see the pellets like Yvonne mentioned.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cool, they had a lot of torts there it seemed. How big was the show? That big lizard does look like it needs a manicure, lol. 

Did it look like the albino sulcatas were pyramiding? It kinda looks like it in the pic. If so, wow started already 

I wish the show I went to had some adult sulcatas. Looked like there were a lot there. How much did they sell for?

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## jackmac (Sep 3, 2011)

Forgot to add one more pic,

Beauty of Life, brand new leapord hatchling






Priceless,
Jack


----------



## jaizei (Sep 3, 2011)

Great Pictures, one day I'm gonna have to go to one of the bigger shows.


----------



## pandacakes (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank goodness I wasn't there! I would have a hard time resisting the Burmese Stars!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2011)

The last hatching out picture is great.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

Good thing I don't go to the shows and am always broke. I would have weakened.  So did you have fun? What was the best part of the show for you?


----------



## jackmac (Sep 3, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Good thing I don't go to the shows and am always broke. I would have weakened.  So did you have fun? What was the best part of the show for you?



Best part for me was actually petting the head of an adult sulcata, they are not timid at all! Going back again tommorow, my wallet will be empty in no time 
jack


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 3, 2011)

jackmac said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing I don't go to the shows and am always broke. I would have weakened.  So did you have fun? What was the best part of the show for you?
> ...



Gosh, if that was the best part for you, you are welcome to drive up here any day and play with Bob if you want. Most adult Sulcata are not shy at all and in Bob's case he loves the attention he gets. He likes to climb into your lap if you are sitting on the floor and he looks deep into your eyes. So comeon up and you can sleep on the couch and play with a big tortoise...


----------



## Neal (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you recall who was selling that leopard that just hatched out?

That thing looks HUGE, very nice looking hatchling as well.


----------



## jackmac (Sep 3, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> jackmac said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



Hi Maggie, thanks for the warm offer, will definately pay Bob a visit if I am in the area! 



Neal said:


> Do you recall who was selling that leopard that just hatched out?
> 
> That thing looks HUGE, very nice looking hatchling as well.



Neal, the hatchling was on display only, not for sale. Tyler from tortoise supply is the vendor. 
Jack


----------



## dmmj (Sep 4, 2011)

did they list a price for the albinos?


----------



## jackmac (Sep 4, 2011)

dmmj said:


> did they list a price for the albinos?



Forgot the exact price, but I think in the neighborhood of 300-500 bucks. 
Jack


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 4, 2011)

What about the burmes stars?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 4, 2011)

It's a good job I wasn't there.
and that that brand new hatchling wasn't for sale.

That and many others there would have been on there way home with me!  
I'd have been ringing my dad telling him to get in the garage as I need more enclosures building ASAP! Hehe.

Looks like you had a great day out. 
I had to double take on the two headed lizard, and the albino tortoises.

Are albino tortoises a rare occurrence or do they happen quite a lot?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 4, 2011)

jackmac said:


> Best part for me was actually petting the head of an adult sulcata, they are not timid at all! Going back again tommorow, my wallet will be empty in no time
> jack



What are you planning on buying?


----------

